# Séminaire recrutement Apple Store Carré Sénart



## Lunick (31 Mai 2011)

Salut à tous,

J'ai débuté le processus de recrutement pour l'ouverture du prochain Apple Store du Carré Sénart et je voudrais savoir si parmi vous il y en a qui ont participé au séminaire pour cet AS ?

Étant donné la NDA je pourrai en dire beaucoup mais c'est toujours plus cool de pouvoir échanger nos expériences et impressions après ces séminaires.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2011)

Lunick a dit:


> Étant donné la NDA je pourrai en dire beaucoup



Bah vas-y alors, dis-nous en beaucoup, je suis sûr que tu vas faire un tabac.


----------



## tirhum (31 Mai 2011)

Lunick a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> J'ai débuté le processus de recrutement pour l'ouverture du prochain Apple Store du Carré Sénart et je voudrais savoir si parmi vous il y en a qui ont participé au séminaire pour cet AS ?
> 
> Étant donné la NDA je pourrai en dire beaucoup mais c'est toujours plus cool de pouvoir échanger nos expériences et impressions après ces séminaires.





PonkHead a dit:


> Bah vas-y alors, dis-nous en beaucoup, je suis sûr que tu vas faire un tabac.


Oh oui, oh oui, oh oui, oh ouiii !... :love:
(au choix...)


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2011)

Ouais...
ça ou la coupe d'Europe...


----------



## tirhum (31 Mai 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ouais...
> ça ou la coupe d'Europe...


... d'_appeaux à bobby_ ?!
Je veux être jury ! :style:


----------



## Lunick (31 Mai 2011)

A la base le topic est plutôt destiné aux personnes qui ont déjà passé ou passent actuellement des entretiens pour l'Apple Store Carré Sénart. Et puis des topics sur les autres AS il en existe déjà. 

Mais NDA oblige je pas en dire plus   :rateau: !!


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2011)

Lunick a dit:


> Mais NDA oblige je pas en dire plus



Tout à l'heure, il manquait la négation, maintenant, il manque le verbe (et la moitié de la négation).
C'est quoi les examens pour bosser dans un AS ?


----------



## tirhum (31 Mai 2011)

Lunick a dit:


> A la base le topic est plutôt destiné aux personnes qui ont déjà passé ou passent actuellement des entretiens pour l'Apple Store Carré Sénart. Et puis des topics sur les autres AS il en existe déjà.
> 
> Mais NDA oblige je pas en dire plus   :rateau: !!


Ici ?!...


> Tu viens ici pour parler informatique en général et Apple en particulier ?
> *Je crois que ça va pas être possible !*





> *La Terrasse* Pour parler de la vie, de l'univers, de tout le reste... et pas forcément du Mac !


----------



## Lunick (31 Mai 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> Tout à l'heure, il manquait la négation, maintenant, il manque le verbe (et la moitié de la négation).
> C'est quoi les examens pour bosser dans un AS ?



Pardon monsieur, c'est parce que vous me stressez trop !! J'en perds mes mots. Cela dit merci à tirhum, j'ai compris que je me suis trompé de section 

Sinon pour travailler dans un Apple Store, aucun diplôme n'est nécessaire... ça se voit c'est ça ?!


----------



## tirhum (31 Mai 2011)

Lunick a dit:


> Cela dit merci à tirhum, j'ai compris que je me suis trompé de section


Ici, tu auras bien moins de réponses sérieuses et qui t'intéressent...
Essaie une autre section du forum... 
Genre "réagissez", par exemple...
(Au pif...  )


----------



## alèm (31 Mai 2011)

[Message collectif]Purée, jamais vous ne lirez les en-têtes des forums![/Message collectif]


----------

